# Getting an earlier ferry



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Finally after months of messing about I have booked the ferry for our summer trip for next Thursday 7th June, Dover to Dunkirque, 6pm DFDS / Norfolk line through the Caravan Club.

Normally we go down the night before, stay on Marine Parade and get the 8pm ferry the next morning. Thought we would cross same day for a change.

From home to Dover can take between 6 and 8 hours depending on traffic so if we leave in the morning we could possibly get there early enough to get the 4pm ferry. Do we just drive into the port and ask nicely and see if they will let us on early? In the unlikely event of a massive hold up if we arrive late does the same apply?

We are heading southeast towards Lille so any recommendations of a good aire within an hour of Dunkirque also appreciated.

Thanks
Barry


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

This is not going to turn into another epic is it Barry

Loddy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

loddy said:


> This is not going to turn into another epic is it Barry
> 
> Loddy


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

God I hope not! Quite a simple one this although if you like you could start a sweepstake as to the odds on us getting as far as Dover!


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Barry,
I use Norfolk Line a lot , just drive on and when you get to the relevant booth , just say we are early and 9 times out of ten they will say drive round to loading lane with NO charge .

I can only remember paying once and that was about £10 but if it gets you to where you are going quicker that aint bad .

Rob.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

6pm ferry sounds just about right if you can make it. Arrive Dunkerque 9 - 9.30pm, a bit late to start driving so park up at the ferry port, or even that little spot at Fort Philippe, and be on the road again, refreshed, bright and early the next morning.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I`ll give you a wave as you aproach Blyth services.
I can see the motorway from office window.


Have you got a spare rear axle.

Dave p


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. That sounds good. Ill either park at Gravlines or I notice there is an Aire with no services about 15 miles up the road at Bergues which sounds ok. Interesting town as well.

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/ccib.php?numero=6662


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I`ll give you a wave as you aproach Blyth services.
> I can see the motorway from office window.
> 
> Have you got a spare rear axle.
> ...


Dont! Just dont!!!!! :x


----------



## Jefffromtarn (Jan 6, 2008)

*ferry tickets*

hi barryd
used dfds many times, in my experience if you turn up 2hrs before your booked time they will let you cross on the 4pm sailing dont forget to turn up 1hr before eg, 3pm as for parking you can stay in dfds terminal car park dunkirk for as long as 15 days but it would be a bit boring. follow the exit road to the a16 and route to lille hope this helps jefffromtarn


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Barry,

I think DFDS have a similar policy to P&O and have a 2hr window with no charge. I tried to get on a a late evening ferry with PO although booked for the following day around midday and they wanted £69 extra so I told them politely where to stuff it.
Stayed at Canterbury p&r and got on the one before ours next day with no extra charge.

Do what Tony said and park up at Grand Fort Phillipe for the night, far too many bluddy brits at Gravellines. 

Pete.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

To all those who managed to get on an earlier ferry, I have a different tale to tell.

A couple years ago we were booked on PO ferry and arrived one & half hours early, was told we had to leave the port area as no room to park up.
Drove out of the ferry port, headed to Marine Drive and no sooner had we had a brew when it was time to head back to the port.
They wouldn't give an inch we were not even offered the opportunity to pay extra for an earlier ferry.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

We have have often arrived one or two hours early for P&O ferries and the Tunnel and have never been asked to pay any more, if they wanted to charge extra we'd just wait until nearer the booked time. Mind this has never been in peak dates. My guess is that if they have space then why wouldn't they want it filled?

We have never arrived later than our booked time, however, as in that case you're stymied if they want to charge . . .


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Same day, usually accommodate you ok.
A day early, they can be sniffy and ask for £60 or so extra.

We've had both with DFDS.

But it's worth a try.You may catch them on a good day.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peejay said:


> Barry,
> 
> I think DFDS have a similar policy to P&O and have a 2hr window with no charge. I tried to get on a a late evening ferry with PO although booked for the following day around midday and they wanted £69 extra so I told them politely where to stuff it.
> Stayed at Canterbury p&r and got on the one before ours next day with no extra charge.
> ...


Thanks. I think we will be pushing it to get there for 3pm but you never know. I figured the Aires at Gavelines might be busy which is why I wondered about the one at Bergues which is on route as well. See how we feel I suppose.

Anyone else going over the water next week?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

barryd said:


> Anyone else going over the water next week?


Midnight sailing Dover to Dunkerque Monday.......... then - who knows?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tonyt said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else going over the water next week?
> ...


No plans at all? Wow. Thats motorhoming I suppose! Have a great trip.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

DFDS will allow you to go on the earlier sailing but beyond that may well want to charge you.

We stopped at Bergues coming back this year and yes it is an interesting little town. We arrived two and a half hours early for our sailing, waited 20 minutes to get through UK Customs on the French side and with the earlier boat almost ready to sail the guys pulled aside some traffic cones and sent us on the earlier boat. I had not expected that!

Top marks to DFDS.

If you are heading for Lille then Bergues is a good place to start from.

JohnW


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Wizzo said:


> DFDS will allow you to go on the earlier sailing but beyond that may well want to charge you.
> 
> We stopped at Bergues coming back this year and yes it is an interesting little town. We arrived two and a half hours early for our sailing, waited 20 minutes to get through UK Customs on the French side and with the earlier boat almost ready to sail the guys pulled aside some traffic cones and sent us on the earlier boat. I had not expected that!
> 
> ...


Thanks. We are not actually heading to Lille but the lakes around St Dizier and then onto Alsace. Lille is just on the way so will probably fill up in Gravelines and spend the night on the Aire at Bergues, have a look round in the morning and then make for St Dizier.

Sounds like DFDS are fairly flexible then.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

barryd said:


> No plans at all? Wow. Thats motorhoming I suppose! Have a great trip.


Thanks - you too.

Well, there are really only three options, left, right or straight across 

I always have a few optional plans in mind but have to admit, they're entirely weather driven - I'll just follow the sun.

I've tried making more detailed plans before but never stick to them at all so prefer to bimble - it's quite interesting not knowing where you'll be tonight, tomorrow, next week. I've stumbled across many hidden gems that I'd never have built into a plan. I've also got myself into some 'orrible places and had to use the "get-me-out-of-here" feature on my sat nav but that's all part of the fun.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I found that the ferry was stuffed full to the rafters and they would not let me change my sailing times in the van, if I was driving a car maybe. It appears since that French Ferry firm went belly up, everyone is rushed off their feet.. :wink: 

But who knows, just say ray say's it's all right for me to get a different ferry, and I am sure you will be alright.. :lol: :lol: :lol: 


ray.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

tonyt said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > .............I always have a few optional plans in mind but have to admit, they're entirely weather driven - I'll just follow the sun.
> ...


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

barryd said:


> We are not actually heading to Lille but the lakes around St Dizier and then onto Alsace. Lille is just on the way so will probably fill up in Gravelines and spend the night on the Aire at Bergues, have a look round in the morning and then make for St Dizier.


Barry, Theres some info on Lac du Der Chantecoq wot I did a while back that may be of use.....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-display-jid-218.html

Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peejay said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > We are not actually heading to Lille but the lakes around St Dizier and then onto Alsace. Lille is just on the way so will probably fill up in Gravelines and spend the night on the Aire at Bergues, have a look round in the morning and then make for St Dizier.
> ...


Cheers Pete. I think it was your report that inspired us to go, I remember reading it last year but it wasnt on the route we were taking but as we are heading in the general direction of Alsace and then steadily south east through Europe we thought we would give it a try.

Looking forward to getting the dinghy out although the weather looks a bit iffy.

Any idea which would be the best Aire for launching the boat. We will probably visit them all anyway though.

I think there are a couple more further south as well on another lake.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Barry
If you wanted to leg it a bit further there's a simple roadside aire at Cassell which may be convenient.

Never stayed there but it looks OK. Good place to clean the van too . . . have a look on Google Street View! :wink: :lol: :lol: 

50.79344 2.48883

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Barry
> If you wanted to leg it a bit further there's a simple roadside aire at Cassell which may be convenient.
> 
> Never stayed there but it looks OK. Good place to clean the van too . . . have a look on Google Street View! :wink: :lol: :lol:
> ...


HA HA! Me clean the van on tour? No chance. Ok so who is going to own up to this? http://goo.gl/maps/RXlw

Its an Autostar which I think is French, or is it someone on here?

God I wonder if there are any Streeview pictures with us on them and if so what are we up to? 8O

Looks a tad close to the road for me Dave. I reckon Ill be bushed when we get over the water so either Gravelines or Berger I think.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Anyone else going over the water next week?[/quote]

Yes Barry the Atlantic, California and then heading East

Loddy


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Barry, The Nuisement one was our favourite, I think there wa a slipway there, you can probably get the boat in from all three but not neccesariy directly from the aires. It was several years ago so things culd have changed.

Theres a lake to the east called Lac de Nadine with two aires there, Nonsard Lamarche and Heudicourt sous le cotes,we were going to look at them but have decided to follow the Meuse north instead.

On our way to have a look at Commercy to the east of St Dizier, the sun is out and its nice and warm, i'll try not to use up all the sun.

Pete


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

We had same experience as others with DFDS at Dunkirk in February. 

Had booking for 0600 arrived 1800 previous evening , asked for 2000 sailing. They wanted Euro 83 to change a GBP 40 pound ticket. Stayed in their CP.

Their policy is probably designed for cars, forgetting we MHs are not as inconvenienced as a car by their charges - we do not need an hotel/evening meal out etc.

They could have had a tenner off me, which would have been an extra 25% of their revenue from me.

Being Feb when we boarded there were only 15 cars, vans and MHs and I suspect the same for the previous evening.

In defence of DFDS their prices on DVR DRK are reasonable because in May we paid the same.

I might just write to them pointing out the MHs are unlikely to pay silly rates to change as they can just park and that a more reasonable charge might get them more revenue.

But I might screw-up the free change they seem to allow for one sailing earlier.

Any views on this?

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*result!*

Rubbish journey down, mrs d spent 30 min in tesco Dover which saw us at the ferry port for 3:45. Customs pulled us over by which time we had given up all hope of getting the 4pm sailing. After a pointless look inside the van and under the bonnet we made check in at 3:58. Guess what? She let us on. Must have been my smile. We were literally the last vehicle on at dead on 4pm!

Having said all that I'm sat in the lounge 10 min later (free wifi by the way) and we haven't moved yet!


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Have you sank ?

loddy 8)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No afraid not Lodders! Nearly there. I can see Calais which is a bit worrying as I thought we were going to dumkirque


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Have a good trip

Loddy :wink:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

BarryD just get on the b****y Ferry

In the time scale does it really matter?

If I was younger I would sort you out
 

maybe

have a lovely trip

just driven 700 miles from Provence to Bury in 2 days , I needed to be home

count yourself lucky you could have married me
(not really given the age difference)

but I'm home and it is sooooooo good

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Oooh Aldra you are naughty! Hope you had a lovely time. I love Provence.

Pete. Thanks for the tips. Arrived at the lake de der or whatever it's called near st dizier about an hour ago thouroughly knackered. At the middle aire at the moment. Weather been rubbish all the way down from teesdale but gradually getting better and warmer. Shorts on at last!

New sat nav is possessed and took us from dunkirque via Denmark.(well it felt like it)

Well that's it now. Big drive out o the way and just a whole summer of madness ahead. Will be back on when something breaks


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Go for it

Try not to drown youself and come back safe

Have a really good time both of you

look forward to your escapades

Aldra


----------

